# Hilfe... Wie heißt diese Band?



## Magothia (28. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese Jungs heißen? Auftritt: Gestern Mittag auf der RPC.
In einem Tital konnte ich "... Süßwasserboys..." raushören.

Danke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (29. April 2008)

Der Bandname ist "Hasenscheisse" und das ist ihre Homepage: www.hasenscheisse.com

Gruß Matze



Magothia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------

